# ALERT>......Great deals on Gibsons at Best Buy and Future shop.



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

This is crazy. For once we get a good deal in Canada. Usually these types of sales are found in the US.
I just ordered a tribute SG as I have never tried a solidbody P-90 guitar.
460$ tax and shipping included.
Crazy good deal!!
I included the future shop link, but they are available at Best Buy as well.
399$ for an SG and 499$ for a Les Paul.
Even if I hate it, I can probably sell it for 500$ on Kijiji.
Just had to share with my GC buddies.

http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/prod...spx?path=b15e9de53b47cf83a76e1b3d3e697ce1en02

http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/prod...spx?path=d06cd784b3e8554ce464c17dc798cd66en02


----------



## 18Rocks (Jan 3, 2014)

Is that the Les Paul Junior?

Looks that way, but in the specs it claims to be a 50's tribute.
Edit: Also noticed it's a single coil from the description.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

It's not a Junior. It does have a similar thin finish but it has a carved maple cap. I ordered one of the SG's.

http://www2.gibson.com/Products/Electric-Guitars/Les-Paul/Gibson-USA/Les-Paul-50s-Tribute.aspx


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Hmmmmm,.......Arrrrgh!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Is it just me or does the title of this thread just sound wrong


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

If I was looking for a new solidbody--I would have to consider it, but part of me balks at buying guitars that way.
For one I like having the music store around--and want to support them
and for another I have this need to hold the guitar --at least--if not play it-(although I don't necessarily have to plug it in--other than to make sure the pickups work--but I do like to hear it as well)before I buy it.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Not a bad deal at all. If you want one, though, you better hurry. At 3:00 pm today it said there were only 22 left of the LP. If they had a little wider neck, I might be tempted.

Note: The specs say 20KG. Heavy little beggars, aren't they? I'm sure that is supposed to say 2.0 KG which is very light.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

18Rocks said:


> Is that the Les Paul Junior?
> 
> Looks that way, but in the specs it claims to be a 50's tribute.
> Edit: Also noticed it's a single coil from the description.


The specs say 2 pickups.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Its an SG. 2 p-90's.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

They still have the ebony, if they had any Goldtop left, I would be all over that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skimhit (Feb 21, 2009)

capnjim said:


> This is crazy. For once we get a good deal in Canada. Usually these types of sales are found in the US.
> I just ordered a tribute SG as I have never tried a solidbody P-90 guitar.
> 460$ tax and shipping included.
> Crazy good deal!!
> ...



Great return and price match policy as well :sFun_dancing:


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I haven't played the Les Paul but I tried three of the SGs a couple of weeks ago. They were quite nice with a thick 50's profile neck. The build quality seemed the same on all three so I had no qualms ordering one this morning. I almost bought one at $699. Thought it was worth that price but decided at the last minute not to. At $399 these are the bargain of the decade, especially when you consider the price of 2015 Gibsons.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

From what I can gather, it seems like quite a few of these have a bad pot. Maybe a bit of fret sprout. So, at worse case I need to spend 10 minutes and install a 3$ part and spend another 10 minutes with a file.
Still a killer deal.
Kind of funny as I have been really wanting a P-90 Gibson.
I would have never imagined buying one from future shop.
Plus, when I get bored of it, I'll still be able to get 500$ for it on Kijiji....there is one now locally for 800$!!!


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I think with the fret sprout complaints it is people used to Gibsons with bound necks. I tried several of these and own an SGJ which people have complained about as well. The fret ends are bit higher from the fretboard than a bound Gibson neck. There are no nibs to cover the fret ends. My SGJ didn't need any filing but one of the 50's Tributes I tried did.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I ordered one, you just cant pass on a deal like that. I have never played a p90 guitar so this will be fun for me. W00t!


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I just had a quick look....
HAve to admit the sales stuff is impressive..
Ive added this web link to my list of places to check regularly... I think they earned it.

G.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

zurn said:


> I ordered one, you just cant pass on a deal like that. I have never played a p90 guitar so this will be fun for me. W00t!
> 
> View attachment 12607


That would've been my pick zurn, nice choice!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Wow! An SG for 400 bucks ......... with a case! (so says the specs). I kinda feel like I would if Porsche brought out a $15,000 911.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Just ordered an Ebony LP. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh crap....I just might hafta.......noooooooo.....but hey...pricing where they SHOULD be...lol


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Go for it! Its Canada! If you don't like it, you can sell it on Kijiji for 500-600$. Just put "Vintage" in the title.


----------



## 18Rocks (Jan 3, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> The specs say 2 pickups.


Yep it does, I don't know what the hell I read earlier.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

If you don't like it, both stores have good return policies.

I already have a 2014 SGJ and a 2013 LPJ that I upgraded with 2013 LP Standard Burst Buckers, electronics, tonepros locking bridge/saddle, etc..

Good prices, and likely very good product for the coin. Also a good modding guitar should you choose to do so.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Damn... had to see this thread! I pulled the trigger on the SG!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ok, I caved! Ha!

Coming back to this thread a few times didn't help.
I ordered the same model as zurn. 8)

I already have two Specials, so the P90s weren't enticing me.
The '50s neck and the price was the clincher.
Something is going to get some mini hums.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Maintain self-restraint
Maintain self-restraint
Maintain self-restraint
Maintain self-restraint
Maintain self-restraint
Maintain self-restraint
Maintain self-restraint
Maintain self-restraint.....


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Yer killin me..


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

"Order shipped" 

Does this mean I get it tomorrow?!? AFHAFHIOAEJLADJLKASFAJFKLJFIOASJD:LKASJKASJFOPAJF:LAFD:LALkaL;d

(eek!)


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Phew....the goldtops are sold out.....temptation gone.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

PSA: Please do not post these kinds of ads...I'm trying to seriously downsize my accumulated gear and now I feel tempted.

P90s in a LP, don't need, don't want, no way.... - best tone jumping from my fingertips was P90's in a LP


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Couldn't resist order one ...


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

dmc69 said:


> "Order shipped"
> 
> Does this mean I get it tomorrow?!? AFHAFHIOAEJLADJLKASFAJFKLJFIOASJD:LKASJKASJFOPAJF:LAFD:LALkaL;d
> 
> (eek!)


Mines shipped too


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

capnjim said:


> Phew....the goldtops are sold out.....temptation gone.


They still had those on Sunday. I was very tempted; but really know I don't need one more guitar.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

This is nuts. So freaking tempting. Good thing it's not a Junior otherwise I'm all over it. Been wanting an LPJR for a while now. At that price, it would've been a no brainer.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Chito said:


> This is nuts. So freaking tempting. Good thing it's not a Junior otherwise I'm all over it. Been wanting an LPJR for a while now. At that price, it would've been a no brainer.


This is probably as close as it gets. Better bridge and tailstop, with 2 pickups though.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

They're going to be bright with the thin mahogany body topped off with maple.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Tone Chaser said:


> This is probably as close as it gets. Better bridge and tailstop, with 2 pickups though.


FS and BB have the juniors too, we'll see if they ever put them on sale.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Shipped!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Just rechecked the features... Holy Crap!

The Gibson SG is one of the all-time classic guitars and this Tribute perfectly replicates the '50s era model's distinctive features, such as the double-cutaway solidbody and much-loved Gibson P-90s single-coil pickups. The ‘50s Tribute also features a comfortably rounded neck profile characteristic of that decade.
*More Information*

Unique Features:

An all-time classic guitar that can picked up by a first-time player of the seasoned vet who's out to rock the audience
Double-cutaway Mahogany body with a solid carved Maple top and Rosewood fingerboard with trapezoid inlays
A pair of screaming P-90 pickups, the fat Gibson single-coil that has been beloved for more than six decades
24.75-inch scale length for less tension in the strings and a warmer, heftier tone
Other Features:

20 kg weight makes this a light hang on your shoulder when standing up and playing :sSc_eeksign:


Heritage cherry finish for a classic rock n' roll look
Traditional back-angled headstock is silkscreened with a gold Gibson logo
Tune-o-Matic bridge, Stopbar tailpiece and Grover Kidney button tuners
Includes soft shell case


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

I'll be interested in what you guys think of these as I saw them on the shelf over Christmas and felt they were..."consumer grade instruments" Ie; OK starter guitars, sort of.

DW


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

I ordered one of the Sunburst SGs, I've been missing the two P-90s ever since I sold that Les Paul Special last year.
Thanks for the heads up... I think.
I haven't told my wife that I ordered it yet...


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

TheRumRunner said:


> I'll be interested in what you guys think of these as I saw them on the shelf over Christmas and felt they were..."consumer grade instruments" Ie; OK starter guitars, sort of.


I've played a few of these in stores. Been contemplating one for quite a while. I hear you with finish quality. It's OK but some Epiphones and Squiers equal them in this department. Where these guitars shine for me is the pickups, the neck, and the feel while playing. They are a working man's version of a higher priced Gibson. They sound like a Gibson. They play like a Gibson. They look like a consumer product. They have really shitty strings from the factory. Every one I played had a problem with tuning. If you can talk the store into putting some decent strings on them they come alive. The factory setup is just average for the most part. New strings and a setup totally changes them. At least it did on my SGJ which is similar in price and quality. For $399 even if I pay to get the setup done they are an awesome guitar for the money. I'll take one over an Epi or Squier any day. Well maybe not my MIJ Squier strat.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

neldom said:


> I haven't told my wife that I ordered it yet...


My thoughts and prayers go out to you.


----------



## 18Rocks (Jan 3, 2014)

neldom said:


> I ordered one of the Sunburst SGs, I've been missing the two P-90s ever since I sold that Les Paul Special last year.
> Thanks for the heads up... I think.
> I haven't told my wife that I ordered it yet...


Let us know how that goes...


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

" If you can talk the store into putting some decent strings on them they come alive. The factory setup is just average for the most part. New strings and a setup totally changes them. At least it did on my SGJ which is similar in price and quality." 

My 2014 SGJ is about a year old now. Factory set up out of the box was pretty damn good. Better than the 2013 LPJ. Factory strings were new "Everly" for the SGJ. They are still on the guitar. They are very good strings. I would buy them for the SGJ if I needed a set. My own personal set up made it a sweeter guitar to play.

Both of these American made guitars have the bones to be awesome guitars. I traded in so/so to OK Epiphones (1996 Korean LP Standard, and a Korean SG Special), at the time of purchase.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Tone Chaser said:


> My 2014 SGJ is about a year old now. Factory set up out of the box was pretty damn good. Better than the 2013 LPJ. Factory strings were new "Everly" for the SGJ. They are still on the guitar. They are very good strings. I would buy them for the SGJ if I needed a set. My own personal set up made it a sweeter guitar to play.
> 
> Both of these American made guitars have the bones to be awesome guitars. I traded in so/so to OK Epiphones (1996 Korean LP Standard, and a Korean SG Special), at the time of purchase.


Maybe they have different strings on the 2014s. My SGJ is a 2013. Most of the SGJs, LPJs, and tributes I tried were 2013 models. I almost took my SGJ back. It wouldn't stay in tune for five minutes. Changed the strings and never had a problem since. I've gone through several sets of strings and they all stayed in tune reasonably well. I have no idea what was on from the factory.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

neldom;608165
I haven't told my wife that I ordered it yet...[/QUOTE said:


> Subscribed for updates.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

ed2000 said:


> I haven't told my wife that I ordered it yet...
> 
> Subscribed for updates.


Uh, oh.

There were 22 LP's in stock yesterday and 21 this morning. I wonder whose got shipped out.:smile-new:


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

I was so excited to see that it was marked as "Shipped" that I didn't consider it could be from across the country. The guitar is in transit from Richmond, BC. DAMMIT. It better be here by Friday, or I might just buy an SG to make myself feel better.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

dmc69 said:


> I was so excited to see that it was marked as "Shipped" that I didn't consider it could be from across the country. The guitar is in transit from Richmond, BC. DAMMIT. It better be here by Friday, or I might just buy an SG to make myself feel better.


Mine shipped from Mississauga!


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

zurn said:


> Mine shipped from Mississauga!


I hate you. 







So if I order an SG today, it might show up at my door before the LP... hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

damm...... what's the best way to hide an SG from the wife?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Silly guitar guys. You don't hide guitars - you mod them to vibrate. Just remember to file the fret ends


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am thinking about buying two of them, for re-sale i have two in the shopping cart, there are still 22 left so have some time to think about it..


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Lincoln said:


> damm...... what's the best way to hide an SG from the wife?


Mine is hanging in the closet. The one without the shoes in it.


----------



## skimhit (Feb 21, 2009)

Couldn't resist :sAng_scream: on the way. I went with a black one :smile-new:


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I hope you told your wife first. 

BTW, what's the best way to hide a new guitar in plain sight?

A: Fill the area full of guitars, silly.:smile-new:


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

I had to post the gold top when I got it from Best Buy....so you KNOW the routine guys...POST 'EM WHEN YOU GET 'EM!


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

I see that they shipped it from Mississauga , Should arrive tomorrow..


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

As of this morning there ar 5 SG's left and 19 LP's.

You would think they would be going faster than that at those prices, wouldn't you?


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Holy!

Screw you guys!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Mine is due for delivery on Friday.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Hamstrung said:


> Just rechecked the features... Holy Crap!
> 
> The Gibson SG is one of the all-time classic guitars and this Tribute perfectly replicates the '50s era model's distinctive features, such as the double-cutaway solidbody and much-loved Gibson P-90s single-coil pickups. The ‘50s Tribute also features a comfortably rounded neck profile characteristic of that decade.
> *More Information*
> ...


That must have supposed to have been 2.0 KG but that seems too light.


----------



## eric_b (Dec 6, 2008)

Cherry SG's sold out... mine's at the PO waiting to be picked up. $448 all in is all right.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

eric_b said:


> Cherry SG's sold out... mine's at the PO waiting to be picked up. $448 all in is all right.


So whats keeping you ??


----------



## eric_b (Dec 6, 2008)

LaRSin said:


> So whats keeping you ??


Slack... weather here is just too nice, don't want to drive to the PO this aft.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Got mine today. So far excellent. We'll see after a week.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

while ordering all these guitars, did anyone pick up any Blue Steel Strings for $2.97 a set.
Seems like a pretty good deal.

just wondering.
G.
http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/categor...spx?path=385ff2169002e612875d40aaaf87ffaaen01


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Crap....strings too? I just spent 27$ on three sets of strings.
Who woulda thunk??? Best Buy for strings!!


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Unboxing soon!


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks great but there's missing paint near the neck pickup. Action is high and frets need filing.
I'm going to return it cause of the missing paint. I'll be ordering a new one for sure though


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> damm...... what's the best way to hide an SG from the wife?


Dress like angus young !!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

zurn said:


> Looks great but there's missing paint near the neck pickup. Action is high and frets need filing.
> I'm going to return it cause of the missing paint. I'll be ordering a new one for sure though


Great Gibson quality control. How could something like that get out of the factory? I know other companies have QC issues but they list and sell them as B stock.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Great Gibson quality control. How could something like that get out of the factory? I know other companies have QC issues but they list and sell them as B stock.


in this case, the B stands for BestBuy lol.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Diablo said:


> in this case, the B stands for BestBuy lol.


It should be obvious when you are buying an entry level USA made Gibson for this kind of money. The CNC and PLEK work should be the same as the best Gibson makes. The grading of the wood and the time allowed for finish/fit by hand is kept to a minimum. Likely a maple neck which is a plus in my mind. Basically a good sturdy, durable base level guitar that you set up to your liking.

Did you really expect more?

All you can do to make it a better purchase is to actually put your hands on a half dozen of them, and take the one that feels the best, visually looks the best, and perhaps give you a mojo vibe that will make you play it. I also look at what I think that I can do to get it to my range of desired playability.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

zurn said:


> Unboxing soon!


Tried to make one out of Lego first I see:smile-new:


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Just got my 50's trib SG. Finish is perfect but like others have mentioned the fret ends are a bit rough. Considering these are 2013 models and who knows where they were stored for the last two years I'm gonna let it acclimate in a properly humidified environment. If they still need dressing I can do that fairly easily. The action is a bit high but I notice a bit more up bow in the neck than I'd like normally so a quick truss rod adjustment will settle that down and should improve the action. All in all I'm not complaining for the price. I've seen more expensive guitars that need at least this much attention out of the factory. As for sound, I'm enjoying what I hear out of my little practice amp but I'll need to bring it to rehearsal to test against my proper rig. The 24 frets is kinda cool too even though I don't spend a lot of time up there!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: ALERT&gt;......Great deals on Gibsons at Best Buy and Future shop.*



Diablo said:


> in this case, the B stands for BestBuy lol.


I guess that means if it comes from Future Shop it stands for Failure Shop.:smile-new:

- - - Updated - - -



Hamstrung said:


> Just got my 50's trib SG. Finish is perfect but like others have mentioned _*the fret ends are a bit rough. Considering these are 2013 models and who knows where they were stored for the last two years*_ I'm gonna let it acclimate in a properly humidified environment.


I agree that there has to be some reasonableness in allowing for those sharp ends. I can't see them coming out of the factory like that.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: ALERT&gt;......Great deals on Gibsons at Best Buy and Future shop.*

Mine arrived today , everything looks good , needs a bit of setup . fret ends could be better., I also got the vintage sunburst ..


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: ALERT&gt;......Great deals on Gibsons at Best Buy and Future shop.*

I would leave the frets alone, had a gibson the same way, it took awhile but, one day i picked it up and they were even.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

zurn said:


> Looks great but there's missing paint near the neck pickup. Action is high and frets need filing.
> I'm going to return it cause of the missing paint. I'll be ordering a new one for sure though
> 
> 
> I would not return the SG, if the tones produced are what you expect. All the other issues can be rectified with a setup. The missing paint can be disguised with brown shoe polish. Who is to say the replacement will have other issues.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

You can get touch-up markers from a hardware store, they should have one close to that color...


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

ed2000 said:


> I would not return the SG, if the tones produced are what you expect. All the other issues can be rectified with a setup. The missing paint can be disguised with brown shoe polish. Who is to say the replacement will have other issues.


The new one is already shipped. I'll keep the best of the two I guess


----------



## eric_b (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: ALERT&gt;......Great deals on Gibsons at Best Buy and Future shop.*

Picked up mine today. Good bang for the buck. No flaws detected after an hour or so of use. Very nice to have another guitar with P90's.. 24 frets is a bonus. Factory setup was OK, needed a bit of tweaking for intonation. The Gibson bag is pretty good, for a bag. First impressions is that I might want upgrade the tuners down the road.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: ALERT&gt;......Great deals on Gibsons at Best Buy and Future shop.*

Here's a quick review I posted on another forum.

One thing I noticed right away is the volume is way louder than any of my other guitars. I have to turn the pickup volume down to 6 or 7 so it's the same as my other guitars. The neck is very nice. Setup was better than my SGJ came from the factory. Action is low, intonation was spot on except for the B string. Neck relief was spot on. Nut seems cut a little lower than the SGJ but G# (1st fret on G string) is very slightly sharp if I press too hard. I hated the strings that came on the SGJ. The strings on this one are Gibson Brightwires 9-46. The unwound strings are from a set of 9-42s and the wound strings are from a set of 10-46s according to Gibson. Whatever they are they are very nice to play. I'll be looking for the same when they need replacement. You can do insane bends with the unwound strings. The neck is quite thick but not the baseball bat of the SGJ. It is a very comfortable neck. I really like baseball bat style necks but this guitar and a recently acquired MIJ Strat are changing my mind about that. This neck is a very nice compromise. The back of the neck is very smooth. Overall this is one of the nicer necks I own. The fret ends do stick out a bit. I'm not going to do anything about this until I get a chance to oil the fret board and let the guitar acclimatize. It may just be that the fretboard has shrunk a bit. It's winter and it's been sitting in a warehouse for at least a year or two. I like the feel of the tuners over the SGJ. Hard to define why as the SGJ tuners are very nice. It's close enough that there really is no difference in reality.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: ALERT&gt;......Great deals on Gibsons at Best Buy and Future shop.*

My experience is much like yours Kerry. I was worried the neck would be too thick. I have a ES 339 with the 50's style neck and I find it a bit too thick. This one isn't as bad and is quite comfortable. My truss rod needed 2/3 turn to straighten it out a bit and lower the action to comfortable level.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: ALERT&gt;......Great deals on Gibsons at Best Buy and Future shop.*

I have my fret end file out and waiting. 8)

I had to file the fret ends of the faded DC Special I have,
not a big deal and they'll never sprout again.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: ALERT&gt;......Great deals on Gibsons at Best Buy and Future shop.*

I was wondering if any of these would show up on Craigs List. I can see making a profit but this is out and out gouging.

http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/msg/4919246191.html


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: ALERT&gt;......Great deals on Gibsons at Best Buy and Future shop.*



Kerry Brown said:


> I was wondering if any of these would show up on Craigs List. I can see making a profit but this is out and out gouging.
> 
> http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/msg/4919246191.html


That is reminiscent of the EVH guitars that WalMart was selling a few years ago for something like $170.00. People were listing them on Kijiji for hundreds more. They likely sold a few too.


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ALERT&gt;......Great deals on Gibsons at Best Buy and Future shop.*



sulphur said:


> I have my fret end file out and waiting. 8)
> 
> I had to file the fret ends of the faded DC Special I have,
> not a big deal and they'll never sprout again.


I love my DC Special too..something about a DC and if it's tv yellow..even better.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: ALERT&gt;......Great deals on Gibsons at Best Buy and Future shop.*

I do like the TV yellow, but mine is in that reddish colour...









Wolftone in the bridge of this one right now.
I'll have to decide which one will get the mini hums, out of the Specials.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: ALERT&gt;......Great deals on Gibsons at Best Buy and Future shop.*

Man, what to do, what to do.

I don't own an SG of any sort, nor do I own anything with P90's. While I've never been jonesin' for an SG per se, it's one of those 'fill out the herd' type things. P90's? I've always wanted them! Even thought about buying hum-sized pups and putting them in something else. Man, what to do, what to do????????



.............delivery is supposed to be tomorrow. I am spineless. I am weak. 


And you are all DEALERS OF AN ADDICTIVE SUBSTANCE. Know that about yourselves, OK?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ha!

This place is like an AA meeting at a bar. 8D


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Yea, and they said the first step to solving a problem is to admit to it. OK, I've done that. I freely admit it. I'm a gear junky. OK gas, piss off now. Give me my twelve steps and let me get on with things.


Nope didn't work.



Apparently the only way to get clean is to buy a Twin Reverb. But that just seems to be feeding the problem..............


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

So, Heritage Cherry is sold out (I got one!), but still some bursts available... Resonance of mine is ridiculously good, frets are well-dressed with no sprout, and nut height is not as high as anticipated from a factory set-up, and the neck is a comfortable chunky. This will likely get set up as dedicated slide guitar with 11-49s. No finish issues, but IMHO it would really benefit cosmetically if a BWB pickguard was on it. Only thing is those 24 frets -- not sure if a stock one with P90 spacing would work. Anyone got an idea for this workaround?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I just got in my SG, it's the same as zurns, minus the finish flaw.

Pros -

Feels good, nice neck, not too big.
Everything works!
Intonation was pretty close, out of the box.
P90s sound great in ths guitar, it may stay stock.

Cons - 

Sharp fret ends, not too bad, I've seen worse.
Slight ridge where the board meets the neck, nothing huge to worry about.
Pickups were jacked right up to the strings, needed adjustment.

Overall, a lot of guitar for the money.
The few flaws I noticed, most that can be rectified easily, wouldn't put me off buying another!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Anyone else notice that "prototype" is stamped on the back of the headstock?

Are all of them stamped with this? What's that about?


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

sulphur said:


> Anyone else notice that "prototype" is stamped on the back of the headstock?
> 
> Are all of them stamped with this? What's that about?


From the Gibson website... "_The traditional back-angled headstock is silkscreened with a gold Gibson and holly logo, and, in a fun touch, stamped with “Prototype” to indicate this as a ’50s-era transition from Les Paul to SG._ "

Whatever that means...


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

Aaaand I bought one of the SGs too. I've been wanting a Les Paul Special with P-90s for a while, and this should get me most of the way there. I figure if it's great I keep it and do some upgrades... if it's mediocre (or... honestly, I've played a couple of these in shops and most of them have been dogs) Future Shop can have it back.

Does it really ship with a hard shell case like the description says?

Also: who knows where I can get a pickguard for one of these?


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

markxander said:


> Aaaand I bought one of the SGs too. I've been wanting a Les Paul Special with P-90s for a while, and this should get me most of the way there. I figure if it's great I keep it and do some upgrades... if it's mediocre (or... honestly, I've played a couple of these in shops and most of them have been dogs) Future Shop can have it back.
> 
> Does it really ship with a hard shell case like the description says?
> 
> Also: who knows where I can get a pickguard for one of these?


No hard case. Just a gig bag... on the bright side it's not 20kg like the description says either!


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I got mine, a bit of fret sprout.....took a total of 2 minutes with a file. Overall very nice. Intonation perfect. Set up was crap, no surprise. The truss rod was loose. I do have a bad pot. On the neck PUP if I turn it all the way down, it clicks back to full bright. No biggie, I rarely use them, and I never need them all the way down. I probably won't bother changing it.
Pretty nice gig bag too!
The one kind of strange thing, is it came with 9-46 strings. 
Anyone else get these strings? I don't feel any need to swap them.
Pretty nice deal....pickups sound amazing.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't find the stock string to be too bad, they seem stable enough.

I'm impressed with the pickups!

I'll take care of the frets during the next string change.


----------



## skimhit (Feb 21, 2009)

My black SG just arrived. Looks in good shape, a little fret sprout.
Ill be posting a NGD when i get a chance.
Pretty funny seeing "prototype" on the back of the head stock.:smiley-faces-75:


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

So I took a sharp little screwdriver and poked the solder contact and the pot is fixed. Its perfect! I really don't mind the stock strings at all. 9-46 are kind of cool. I always use 9-42 and don't notice the difference.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

GHS makes "Custom Lights" if anyone wants to stick with the 9-46 strings.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm almost there. LOL But haven't hit the check out button yet. The black ones are the ones left. 11 at FS, 14 at BB.

I really don't know why I want one. I already have 2 60's tributes, a Les Paul and an SG. LOL


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I bought a 50s trib gold top dark back at the Barrie BB today.
surprising, they have a really nice music dept. they seem a lot more committed to it than I thought. It was like walking into an actual small music store...amps to plug into, a small jam stage etc.

anyways, these sale Gibsons appear to be 2013's. The Gts I looked at were in pretty good shape, frets weren't sharp, no dings or finish issues...maybe a bit of orange peel in the finish, but that's par for the course.

if they didn't tell you, apparently you get 1 free lesson (transferable) and 3 free setups included. At least I did.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Chito said:


> I'm almost there. LOL But haven't hit the check out button yet. The black ones are the ones left. 11 at FS, 14 at BB.
> 
> I really don't know why I want one. I already have 2 60's tributes, a Les Paul and an SG. LOL


There is still 13 vintage sunburst left at BB.. AS of 10 pm Friday


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Nope, only 2 left in vintage sunburst! :sSc_eeksign:

I caved and bought one... Now I have a black LP coming in Monday, and this should be here soon.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Got my burst on Friday aft. Needed some tension on the neck and a set up. Intonation was out a bit and action was a bit high. Haven't touched the truss rod yet, letting it settle in first. Minor to no fret sprout on mine. Overall finish and build were good, and the neck feels really comfortable. I'm much more used to bound necks but this one is OK in that regard. 

So I blooded it at a couple jams on Saturday night (still not fully settled in, but what they hey....). Started TWO songs in the wrong key - one at each jam (thankfully, jeeez what a putz). Both a whole tone lower. Man, that neck seeeeeeems long. The 12th fret is where I'm used to seeing the 9th and the 15th seems more like where the 12th should be. Gotsa ta pay more attention to the dotty thingys.

But overall bang-for-buck, great deal. As someone else said, this kinda fulfills my jonesing for an LP Special with p90's. Close enough in the tone dept. I think the pickups sound really good. And this is the first PCB guitar I've ever owned.

I'm used to playing guitars with necks hanging off of them. The SG feels like a neck with a body hanging off of it.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> Got my burst on Friday aft. Needed some tension on the neck and a set up. Intonation was out a bit and action was a bit high. Haven't touched the truss rod yet, letting it settle in first. Minor to no fret sprout on mine. Overall finish and build were good, and the neck feels really comfortable. I'm much more used to bound necks but this one is OK in that regard.
> 
> So I blooded it at a couple jams on Saturday night (still not fully settled in, but what they hey....). Started TWO songs in the wrong key - one at each jam (thankfully, jeeez what a putz). Both a whole tone lower. Man, that neck seeeeeeems long. The 12th fret is where I'm used to seeing the 9th and the 15th seems more like where the 12th should be. Gotsa ta pay more attention to the dotty thingys.
> 
> ...


I had to laugh reading this 'cause I had the same experience last night at rehearsal! I was playing a lead in the completely wrong key! That slight shift to the left really messed me up! Guitar sounded great though. (when played in the correct key!)


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

You guys filing your fret ends down, hope you don't mind, if and when the fingerboard expands you don't mind the frets being under the fret board..you cant put back what you took off..
I left my 60s LP alone and one day i took it out of the case and the frets were dead even...


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

Mine showed up on Thursday, and it filled a gaping hole I've had ever since I foolishly sold my Les Paul Special in search of a Jazzmaster, those P-90s truly are a thing of beauty.
Fit and finish was actually really good on mine and the setup was not bad either for right out of the box.

The thing I really want to do is get a pickguard for it, similar to the SG Special here: http://www.wdmusic.com/gibson_sg_special_pickguard_sg_5806b.html
But as I have no template to start from I'm not really sure what's the best way to go to get one ordered.
Anyone have any experience with this sort of thing or a good place to deal with, by the time all is said and done I'm probably looking at a month and a half turnaround through these guys and it may end up not quite right.
Any suggestions or wisdom to share?

I would think there is enough of these things out there that someone must have dealt with this already, but I haven't been able to find anyone.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

If someone does a run of pickguards for these, I'm in! I'm also looking for something that will fit.

Mine just shipped this afternoon, but the tracking hasn't updated yet so I'm not sure when to expect it. I'd assume it's coming from Mississauga, so Wednesday sounds like a safe bet.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

markxander said:


> If someone does a run of pickguards for these, I'm in! I'm also looking for something that will fit.


The lack of a pickguard was actually a desired feature for me although I do love the classic look too.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Rick31797 said:


> You guys filing your fret ends down, hope you don't mind, if and when the fingerboard expands you don't mind the frets being under the fret board..you cant put back what you took off..
> I left my 60s LP alone and one day i took it out of the case and the frets were dead even...


Can you please explain the reasoning behind this remark?

I've heard this before and it's ridiculous.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

The guitar has been sitting in a warehouse for at least two years. The fretboard may have dried out and shrunk. Applying some oil then letting it sit in a normal reasonably humid household atmosphere may cause the fretboard to expand a bit if it has shrunk. If you've filed too much off of the end of the frets they may not cover the entire expanded fretboard. Note if your house has forced air heat you may have to wait until summer before the humidity is high enough for this to happen. Guitars are made of wood and expand and contract with heat and humidity. In my case I just let my guitar sit on a stand when not playing it. After a week the fret ends are definitely not sticking out as far as they were. I live on the humid west coast.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Well my replacement got in today, the 1st one had missing paint near the neck pickup and a bad tone pot. The new one is perfect. I took a pic before putting the 1st ond back in the box  The new one is on the right, it also has more grain in the wood!


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

My ebony LP arrived today. For a first time blind guitar purchase online, my experience was pretty good. Fret ends are even with the fretboard, neck required no adjusting, and only the tune-o-matic needed to be lowered just a touch. Intonation is not bad, but I will tweak it later to near perfection. Pickups are quite nice. 

The case is absolute garbage though, so I will be housing the guitar in a hard case. I also noticed they really skimped on packing materials. I had a small strip of bubble wrap on the bottom and a small cardboard box inside the main box to keep the headstock from moving around. The main protection inside was the gig bag itself, which isn't a lot of protection for a guitar with a tendency to snap at the headstock. 

Regardless, overall, I'm a pretty happy camper! Now, if only my SG will get here soon...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sulphur said:


> Can you please explain the reasoning behind this remark?
> 
> I've heard this before and it's ridiculous.


If the guitar is in a very dry atmosphere for an extended period of time, wouldn't that explain the sharp fret ends and then if the guitar was put in an atmosphere with 50% humidity for an extended period would it not be expected that the wood would swell to the point where the edge was equal to the fret ends? I've never had any guitars like this to have first hand experience so I'm just asking.


----------



## Misterock (May 30, 2009)

one gold top left in Barrie. I haven't been there, but the guy from Newmarket told me that.
It might not be on the shelf, sometime they don't update the stock, I was reluctant to drive to Barrie and get nothing.
The best thing is always to check with the store first. I didn't do it because I got something else (Boss VE 20 for 119 CAD) so my funds for the new Gibson got thinner...lol...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

zurn said:


> Well my replacement got in today, the 1st one had missing paint near the neck pickup and a bad tone pot. The new one is perfect. I took a pic before putting the 1st one back in the box  The new one is on the right, it also has more grain in the wood!
> 
> View attachment 12728


Yes, the replacement looks nicer for sure.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Funny...but all of the SG's sold out. Now, today they added a black SG for 399$. Where do they keep finding these???


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Lincoln said:


> damm...... what's the best way to hide an SG from the wife?


Not like this...


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

neldom said:


> The thing I really want to do is get a pickguard for it, similar to the SG Special here: http://www.wdmusic.com/gibson_sg_special_pickguard_sg_5806b.html
> But as I have no template to start from I'm not really sure what's the best way to go to get one ordered.
> Anyone have any experience with this sort of thing or a good place to deal with, by the time all is said and done I'm probably looking at a month and a half turnaround through these guys and it may end up not quite right.
> Any suggestions or wisdom to share?
> ...


There's a thread on this over at mylespaul.com.
Someone sent a template to Pickguardian and had one made. He already received and installed it so you can check out the pics. I'm probably going to order 2 myself.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Kerry Brown said:


> The guitar has been sitting in a warehouse for at least two years. The fretboard may have dried out and shrunk. Applying some oil then letting it sit in a normal reasonably humid household atmosphere may cause the fretboard to expand a bit if it has shrunk. If you've filed too much off of the end of the frets they may not cover the entire expanded fretboard. Note if your house has forced air heat you may have to wait until summer before the humidity is high enough for this to happen. Guitars are made of wood and expand and contract with heat and humidity. In my case I just let my guitar sit on a stand when not playing it. After a week the fret ends are definitely not sticking out as far as they were. I live on the humid west coast.


Sure, the wood can expand, but filing microns off the ends will NOT cause the strings to then suddenly fall off the frets, that's ridiculous.

By filing the ends, you will NOT have the ends to deal with again, like the next winter.

The strings are in a constant state, between the nut and the saddles.
Those don't move with humidity fluctuations, so why then would they all of the sudden start to fall off the frets?
This doesn't happen, it's foolish to think that it would. You are taking off a minisule amount of fret.
In fact, you're taking off the ends of the fret, not where the string will even come into contact with it.

Dress the fret ends, and you'll never have to worry about them again, or that your strings will fall off the ends, bunk.


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

2manyGuitars said:


> There's a thread on this over at mylespaul.com.
> Someone sent a template to Pickguardian and had one made. He already received and installed it so you can check out the pics. I'm probably going to order 2 myself.


Awesome, thanks for the heads up.
I sent Pickguardian an email about getting myself one.

Cheers.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

Great, I sent him an email too. Does anyone in Southern Ontario want to combine orders to save on shipping? I'm back and forth from the GTA, Hamilton, Guelph, and Kitchener pretty frequently.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I needed some USB 3.0 cables and Best Buy had them online...
While ordering, I also got 5 sets of the Dean Markley "Signature Series" nickle/steel strings @ 2.98 per set.

Just got the order yesterday and I placed a set on my Epi Sheraton...
results....very nice strings and the price was just right..

If there are any left, maybe you should try a set...

G.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

I wonder if the humbucker equipped ones will go on sale. Time to play the waiting game


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Hey folks, let me know the details on the Pickguardian SG guards rather than bother him with yet another inquiry. Still amazed at the resonance out of this SG (and I have a 60s reissue to compare it to!), but it does look, well, naked w/o the guard!!


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: ALERT&gt;......Great deals on Gibsons at Best Buy and Future shop.*



sulphur said:


> Can you please explain the reasoning behind this remark?
> 
> I've heard this before and it's ridiculous.



there nothing to explain, wood expands and shrinks , you know that...

- - - Updated - - -



capnjim said:


> Funny...but all of the SG's sold out. Now, today they added a black SG for 399$. Where do they keep finding these???


it may be people sending them back...


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: ALERT&gt;......Great deals on Gibsons at Best Buy and Future shop.*

I heard back from Tony (Pickguardian) last night, here's what he said if anyone is interested in ordering one. If anyone near me wants to go in, I'll likely submit an order once I receive my guitar (shipped from Richmond BC and on its way). The stuff about the truss rod cover was another question I had for him--he makes ones that are pretty close (but not identical) to the Gibson ones that are available for $12.50.



> Mark,
> 
> Yes, I have a custom lower half guard template that fits the 24-fret SG 50's Tribute. If you send your TRC or a tracing, I can make a Gibson-style truss rod cover. The inside corners are not as sharp on mine because Gibson uses a different method to cut them, but they look very  good.
> 
> ...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: ALERT&gt;......Great deals on Gibsons at Best Buy and Future shop.*



Rick31797 said:


> there nothing to explain, wood expands and shrinks , you know that...


The wood may expand and shrink, the frets don't.

Have you experienced this, because I've fixed several guitars with sprout and they were all perfectly fine afterwards.
You know, actually playable.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I lost the link, but Dean Markley strings are $2.97 for nickel wound & Blue Steel at Future Shop. They seem to have .010"-.046" in stock too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2015)

great prices (I like blue steel).
http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/cate...spx?path=5f618d93e0fdd433ef19daac00a9b9d7en01


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

laristotle said:


> great prices (I like blue steel).
> http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/cate...spx?path=5f618d93e0fdd433ef19daac00a9b9d7en01


I had to order some other stuff so I bundled 5 sets of the Dean Markley " Signature Series Strings' and they are dammed good.
The under 3 bucks per sat doesn't hurt either.
Ive tried the Blue Steel also and they are good too.

G.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

laristotle said:


> great prices (I like blue steel).
> http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/cate...spx?path=5f618d93e0fdd433ef19daac00a9b9d7en01


Be careful here... Pic shows 10-46 (DM#2556) but the text description indicates a different gauge (DM#2552: 9-42).. Yeesh!!


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

DavidP said:


> Be careful here... Pic shows 10-46 (DM#2556) but the text description indicates a different gauge (DM#2552: 9-42).. Yeesh!!


interesting point...

the pic for the Dean Markley " Signature Series Strings' I ordered showed 11-52 but the description was for 10-46.
They delivered the 10-46...
Speaking of delivery....FREE and frikken fast ... they separated my order into 2 portions but I got them both in 3 days.

G.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: ALERT&gt;......Great deals on Gibsons at Best Buy and Future shop.*



sulphur said:


> The wood may expand and shrink, the frets don't.
> 
> Have you experienced this, because I've fixed several guitars with sprout and they were all perfectly fine afterwards.
> You know, actually playable.


So have I. Wood will shrink and expand, but if you dress the frets edges when the wood has shrunk, you shouldn't have removed enough material to cause the strings to pull off the edge when it expands again.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: ALERT&gt;......Great deals on Gibsons at Best Buy and Future shop.*



Milkman said:


> So have I. Wood will shrink and expand, but if you dress the frets edges when the wood has shrunk, you shouldn't have removed enough material to cause the strings to pull off the edge when it expands again.


It's only the end of the tang and the very ends that need a bit of a bevel.
There's hardly any material taken off, but yes, do it once and you never have it again.


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

Roryfan said:


> I lost the link, but Dean Markley strings are $2.97 for nickel wound & Blue Steel at Future Shop. They seem to have .010"-.046" in stock too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a great price - thanks for the tip! Hope they really are 10 to 46 though, cause I just ordered 10 sets.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: ALERT&gt;......Great deals on Gibsons at Best Buy and Future shop.*



Milkman said:


> So have I. Wood will shrink and expand, but if you dress the frets edges when the wood has shrunk, you shouldn't have removed enough material to cause the strings to pull off the edge when it expands again.





sulphur said:


> It's only the end of the tang and the very ends that need a bit of a bevel.
> There's hardly any material taken off, but yes, do it once and you never have it again.


Just remove a couple of microns of material and you'll be fine.

What's a micron? . . . . . Stick your finger in a bucket of poop . . . Now pull out your finger and wipe it off. . . Now smell your finger . . . that's a micron.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: ALERT&gt;......Great deals on Gibsons at Best Buy and Future shop.*



Guitar101 said:


> Just remove a couple of microns of material and you'll be fine.
> 
> What's a micron? . . . . . Stick your finger in a bucket of poop . . . Now pull out your finger and wipe it off. . . Now smell your finger . . . that's a _*moron*_.(micron)


Sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2015)

*Re: ALERT&gt;......Great deals on Gibsons at Best Buy and Future shop.*

[video=youtube;MfVVjpVZP8I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfVVjpVZP8I[/video]


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2015)

capnjim said:


> 399$ for an SG and 499$ for a Les Paul.
> Even if I hate it, I can probably sell it for 500$ on Kijiji.


Well, it sure didn't take long for kijiji re-sellers to upcharge.

Brand new in box Gibson SG 50s Tribute Vintage Sunburst $525.

Hello. I'm selling my brand new in box never played Gibson SG 50's Tribute Vintage Sunburst. 
Yes, they were available from Futureshop and Bestbuy, but there are no longer any available. 
The reviews of this guitar are sweet and the sound is very nice with the 2 p90 pickups. Comes 
with soft Gibson gig bag, certificate of authenticity, owners manual, and truss rod. Thank you


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I know I'm WAY behind the ball in this thread, but I thought I'd chime in. I'm all for getting a good price, but they are selling their products for less than what it costs some small stores to buy them from the distributor. This is going to destroy some of the smaller local music stores.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

jbealsmusic said:


> I know I'm WAY behind the ball in this thread, but I thought I'd chime in. I'm all for getting a good price, but they are selling their products for less than what it costs some small stores to buy them from the distributor. This is going to destroy some of the smaller local music stores.


If this was going to be a regular thing with them I'd share your concern but they were blowing out 2 year old stock. I heard (but can't confirm) that they're getting out of the music gear business. I guess we'll see.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Hamstrung said:


> If this was going to be a regular thing with them I'd share your concern but they were blowing out 2 year old stock. I heard (but can't confirm) that they're getting out of the music gear business. I guess we'll see.


They probably should get out of it. Last time I strolled through the gear section at Best Buy all the guitars necks were warped out of shape and the sales staff were completely clueless.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Did everyone else see that Futureshop is now going to be changed to all Best Buys? Check the website! They're going to close down stores too. Condolences to the employees affected.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

dmc69 said:


> Did everyone else see that Futureshop is now going to be changed to all Best Buys? Check the website! They're going to close down stores too. Condolences to the employees affected.


Just heard on the radio today. 66 stores closing? Bummer!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This is a new thread with more information:

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?70089-Future-Shop-quot-Targeted-quot-for-closure&p=613993#post613993

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Yup. Typical corporate behavior these days. Move fast and clean. Damn the repercussions for their loyal employees. Yesterday they are secure in their job and bought a new car to get to work efficiently and today they have no way to pay for it. But the faceless shareholders are happy and that's what really counts.

Sorry for the rant but this kind of thing just pisses me off.

And yes, I am guilty of encouraging it by most likely still shopping Best Buy, quickly becoming the only show in town. I'm off to flagellate myself now...


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

...and if you have a public traded pension fund or mutual fund you are likely a share holder.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

ronmac said:


> ...and if you have a public traded pension fund or mutual fund you are likely a share holder.


When you got 'em by the balls their hearts and minds will follow...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

So Future Shop really had no "future" at all.:smile-new:


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> So Future Shop really had no "future" at all.:smile-new:


I hope nobody here (or their family members) works at FS. Regardless, I don't see much humour in a joke made at the expense of poor folks caught in a mass layoff...but that's just me.


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)

StevieMac said:


> I hope nobody here (or their family members) works at FS. Regardless, I don't see much humour in a joke made at the expense of poor folks caught in a mass layoff...but that's just me.


Cheers to that, I feel for anyone who has their job swept out from under them. Not one funny thing about it.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I could never figure out why future shops and best buy were so close to each other in Kingston and Belleville.


----------



## Team Lazy (Jan 15, 2015)

The other way to look at it is that about 65 of their stores are reopening next week as Best Buys, and unlike Target, they are still here, still employing people. Lots of people. It's very unfortunate for those that lost their jobs, but sometimes it's a necessary evil to keep the rest of the jobs. 

And, uh, you all know they are the same store right? I don't see it posted here anywhere, but feel like I'm stating something everybody knows. The fact the 2 co existed was always one of the strangest marketing strategies I've seen, but man did it work well.

I have no no horse in the race, just a pretty neutral view of it all...


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

bluzfish said:


> Yup. Typical corporate behavior these days. Move fast and clean. Damn the repercussions for their loyal employees. Yesterday they are secure in their job and bought a new car to get to work efficiently and today they have no way to pay for it. But the faceless shareholders are happy and that's what really counts.
> 
> Sorry for the rant but this kind of thing just pisses me off.
> 
> And yes, I am guilty of encouraging it by most likely still shopping Best Buy, quickly becoming the only show in town. I'm off to flagellate myself now...


Yep, scumbags. One of my guys worked at FS part time. 
I however just imposed a lifetime ban on my personal shopping at BB. I will get my stuff elsewhere. I don't care if I have to pay more at the little guy shop...he's getting my support. (Because he's the underdog and a CANADIAN)


----------

